# Website stealing others' photos



## Jeanine Daugherty (Feb 18, 2008)

Just wanted to let folks know that the following is a link to a website that is taking photos off of other peoples' websites and using them on their own. If you have a website, you might want to check and see if any of your photos have been used without your knowledge or permission.

http://belgian-malinois-guard-dog-security-protection-trained-k9.com/about-belgian-malinois/pictures-photographs.html


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

did you see their prices for training?


I'd like to offer all WDF members a deal, I will train your dog to do the same as listed below for half price, BUT only if you order today and if you order today I will teach your dog to load and unload from the car for free but only if you call now.

The first ten callers get a free Sham WOW! You know the germans make good stuff.
**
*Obedience  Training Options: *


(All Training Options are priced in addition to the set base price of the dog)


Off Leash Recall & Come Command: $850
Off Leash Sit-Stay Command: $500
Off Leash Down-Stay Command: $700
Off Leash Heel Command: $1,500
Retrieve toy or object on Command: $1,150
Go to 'Place' Command: $900
'Load' & 'Un-Load' from vehicle: $500


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Not sure but I think those three mal's with the horse are from Frieda's Home = Appie Kamps website as well as a few other pictures on there.....


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Not that this is what the original thread is about, but do people really pay THAT much for a PP dog sight unseen? That's like buying a car without taking it for a test drive first...


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I just sent a request for information.... Just for shitz and giggles.

I like how they give a phone number but no location.

Julie


----------



## Jeanine Daugherty (Feb 18, 2008)

If you even think you recognize some photos, please let the owners know! Thanks!


----------



## Jeanine Daugherty (Feb 18, 2008)

You can take $25.00 off of Chris' prices and the first 10 callers will get a free Sham Wow as well as a full set of Ginsu Knives and a 16 oz container of Oxy-clean (in case the dog is housetrained)!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Those big orange Sham wow's actually work pretty good, and the are cheap like dirt at Walmart.

I'll take a load n unload Chris, is a postdated check ok ? Will I get my gift before it clears ?


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

...

Order RIGHT NOW and the first 50 callers will receive a second dog at no additional cost to you (just pay separate shipping and handling). You will love our product or we will refund your ENTIRE purcahse price (less shipping and handling and refund-return fee).

Order now!


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Jeanine Daugherty said:


> You can take $25.00 off of Chris' prices and the first 10 callers will get a free Sham Wow as well as a full set of Ginsu Knives and a 16 oz container of Oxy-clean (in case the dog is housetrained)!


Only if Billy Mays tucks me in and tells me a bed time story.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> Only if Billy Mays tucks me in and tells me a bed time story.


About the BeDazzler ......


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Billy gives this thread a....


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i guess i don't have to worry cause i just have a GSD. but billy mays is cool, and, order in the next 20 minutes, and we'll give you a...free ROBIN!!! herded by a certified ROBIN-HERDING GSD!!!

(that is SO lame....sorry)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

If you purchase two load in and loud out of vehicles OB sessions, I'll throw in a case of Brawndo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbxq0IDqD04


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Just in case you want to protect your images if you have a website, here's the easy way. Just cut/paste the following code into your .htaccess file. I can help you if you don't know what that is, or where it's at on your web hosting account.

This code will just put an empty placeholder on the site that is stealing your images. You'll need to change "yoursite" and ".com" to reflect your domain name::


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(.+\.)?yoursite\.com/ [NC]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^$
RewriteRule .*\.(jpg|jpeg|gif|bmp|png|swf)$ - [F]
```


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Billy Mays started his sales pitching career hawking stuff on the Atlantic City boardwalk. He currently lives in a 1.8 million dollar house in Florida.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty sure I have served that guy alcohol. Don't watch TV though, he sounds like the Ronco guy.

Back in the day I was blacked out drunk and ordered a bunch of that guy's shit in the hopes that he would shut the **** up.

My friends couldn't tell me the whole story, they would just start laughing.

All I remember is waking up to a jack bottle where the TV screen used to be and a couple of weeks later I had a pocket fisherman, some round clear thing with shelves to dry food, a little oven and an inflatable raft of some sort.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> did you see their prices for training?
> 
> 
> I'd like to offer all WDF members a deal, I will train your dog to do the same as listed below for half price, BUT only if you order today and if you order today I will teach your dog to load and unload from the car for free but only if you call now.
> ...



I don't do any private training. However, I'm often asked if I could make an exception. I tell them, well I will, but my prices are very high. When they ask how much, I tell them $500 a command, with a minimum of;
heel, sit, down, stay, and come, all on-leash. Usually they say, that's way too much, which I certainly agree. I did however have one person agree to the pricing. What were they thinking. I told them my schedule was too full at the time and I would get back to them. Which I haven't. I'd never make it as a business man.

DFrost


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

"This page has been taken down due to a discrepancy of the origin of some of the photos. 

Whenever there is a legitimate claim as per our Copyright Policy the entire page is taken down until the discrepancy is resolved.

The issue is being taken care of and the page will be back up ASAP for your informational enjoyment."


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like an updated version of the Kiewel brothers site.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Billy gives this thread a....


 
Jesus Christ! You guys don't have a clue how much I hate that guy! He screams just like how my mother talks, as if I'm ****ing deaf!!! I have been tempted to put the remote through the TV on more than 1 occasion.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Pretty sure I have served that guy alcohol. Don't watch TV though, he sounds like the Ronco guy.
> 
> Back in the day I was blacked out drunk and ordered a bunch of that guy's shit in the hopes that he would shut the **** up.
> 
> ...


One time, years ago, I was recovering from surgery in the hospital and had a morphine pump.

Apparently I spent much of the night with the little TV turned to infomercials, ordering stuff. Not only that -- I ordered every item delivered by FedEx for a whole bunch extra $$. I had a pile of stuff already on the day I came home from the hospital, and it kept on coming.

The only thing that overlaps with Jeff's list was the food dehydrator. I think it _was_ Ronco (Ron Popeil, the Chop-o-Matic guy).


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> One time, years ago, I was recovering from surgery in the hospital and had a morphine pump.
> 
> Apparently I spent much of the night with the little TV turned to infomercials, ordering stuff. Not only that -- I ordered every item delivered by FedEx for a whole bunch extra $$. I had a pile of stuff already on the day I came home from the hospital, and it kept on coming.
> 
> The only thing that overlaps with Jeff's list was the food dehydrator. I think it _was_ Ronco (Ron Popeil, the Chop-o-Matic guy).


Thank god I only order food when I am that inebriated.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> Thank god I only order food when I am that inebriated.


AH-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! And probably not delivered by FedEx.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k I'm starting to figure out how that Troybuilt garden tiller got on my front porch. #-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k I'm starting to figure out how that Troybuilt garden tiller got on my front porch. #-o



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I love that defense..... "I have no memory of making that 800 call."


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> Looks like an updated version of the Kiewel brothers site.


Sue, that is exactly what I thought when I saw it as well.
I remember some of those Giant Schnauzer photos popping up. I was at one of the events where some of those shots were taken. They don't belong to me, so I have no claims to them. Just thought it was interesting. 

Julie


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

"Set it and Forget it!" \\/ 

Isn't that one of Ronco's gadets?


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Awww....Don't leave out the TURBO COOKER!!!!!!!!!!! I love that thing. lol lol lol I had broke my knee and for soem reason was watching the infomercials...I could repeat that one word for word. 

Courtney


----------

